# Canon WFT-E2/E2A wireless test w/ 1Ds Mark III



## clawery (Feb 29, 2008)

I wanted to post some of findings on the Canon WFT-E2/E2A wireless transmitter.  We shot it with a new Canon 1Ds Mark III.  Please take a look:

http://www.captureintegration.com/category/tips-and-trick/

Chris Lawery
Sales Manager
www.captureintegration.com
877-217-9870 | National 
404-234-5195 | Cell


----------

